# 1958 Stewart Oriphonic



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I thought I'd try and record a clip of my Harmony made 58' Stewart Oriphonic. To give an idea how some of these old Harmony made guitars sound. Recorded with a digital camera in movie mode.

I'm plugged directly into my small late 50's RCA teisco made 6v6 powered tube amp....just volume and tone, no trem (I need to get a new tube)

Anyway I thought it turned out ok despite being dark for some reason, and my not so good playing :frown: but to give you all an idea of how they sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsbMr9CM9Cg


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a cool sounding guitar and amp combo....and you played great!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

That's a cool guitar and amp combo and it sounds great for blues! And to think in '58 they probably thought it sounded "too distorted" and its true blues value went unappreciated. Got any more pics of the guitar and amp?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks guys, much apppreciated

here some more pics.

















the amp

tube line up is as follows....
6AU6, 6AV6, 6AQ5, 6X4


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

That sounds cool!

Nice breakup...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely sounds great! Me like. That guitar looks minty from here!


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

that guitar is beautiful.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks guys, she is pretty clean, though it does have a scratch on the front and has a slight separation at the heel where the neck meets the body, so someday to be "perfect" she'll need a neck reset. Though its quite playable now, it's not like I'm gonna use it to go shreddin' or anything 

I'll post some more videos of my other guitars, as long as atleast afew of you stay interested.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice gut shot of the amp. Don't get to see these from that perspective too often. Holy resistors! From here it looks like there's nothing smaller than a 1w (hell, maybe 2w!). Are they all wirewound? That thing is built to last.


----------

